

New Data Science eBook – Free and Open-Source - swGooF
http://datascience101.wordpress.com/2012/07/04/new-data-science-ebook-free-and-open-source/

======
AsylumWarden
The pdf is nice and all but perhaps using an epub file format instead of an
ibook format would have been nicer and more open.

Edit: Never mind. It was a stupid suggestion. The pdf is just fine. Can't
believe I had a moment of iPad jealousy.

------
keva161
Not the UK itunes store :( I know I could make a US account but..

~~~
swGooF
Well, that is unfortunate. At least you can just get the PDF or try contacting
Dr. Stanton.

